
The eerie math that could predict terrorist attacks - simulate
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/03/01/the-eerie-math-that-could-predict-terrorist-attacks/
======
pbnjay
An interesting concept, I bet it could be applied to traffic prediction as
well. If an article is posted linking to your site, you could expect a spike
of incoming clicks that gradually trails off in a similar way.

